# Michelle Hunziker presenting her bikini-ass At Formentera beach in Spain 29.06.2011 x 3



## Q (30 Juni 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com
​

thx oTTo

PS: Mit den Tagen scheinen die Poster manchmal durcheinander zu kommen...


----------



## Katzun (30 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker presenting her bikini-ass At Formentera beach in Spain 29.06.2011 x 3 x*

wirklich schön anzusehen

:thx:


----------



## posemuckel (30 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker presenting her bikini-ass At Formentera beach in Spain 29.06.2011 x 3 x*

:thx: für die leckere Heckansichten von Michelle.


----------



## misterright76 (30 Juni 2011)

Sehr schöne Ansichten, danke :thumbup:


----------



## Michel-Ismael (30 Juni 2011)

Na, prima !
Danke.


----------



## mickdara (30 Juni 2011)

:WOW:Great butt shots of the very sexy Michelle!!! Thanks, Q!!!!

:thx:


----------



## karl vetter (30 Juni 2011)

Danke für diesen Prachthintern


----------



## DerMarx (30 Juni 2011)

Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe bin ich froh ein Heterosexueller Mann zu sein


----------



## sunny (30 Juni 2011)

:thx: klasse.


----------



## Katja123 (30 Juni 2011)

Danke


----------



## Böankseb (30 Juni 2011)

a traum!


----------



## rolf88 (30 Juni 2011)

wow,lecker !!


----------



## glasermeister (30 Juni 2011)

Diese Frau bringt mich noch ins Grab. Da versagt mein Herzschrittmacher auf Teufel komm raus.


----------



## tommie3 (30 Juni 2011)

Perfekt das Heck!
Danke!


----------



## knappi (30 Juni 2011)

Herzlichen Dank für diese knackigen Bilder!

Gruß
Knappi


----------



## lnoley81 (30 Juni 2011)

sehr nett anzusehen, danke


----------



## emma2112 (30 Juni 2011)

Danke für Michelle!


----------



## syd67 (30 Juni 2011)

zum reinbeissen danke


----------



## tropical (30 Juni 2011)

hunziker, strand, meer und natürlich viel sonne....


----------



## dida (30 Juni 2011)

Danke


----------



## weka77 (30 Juni 2011)

Ich mag spanische Strände ^^


----------



## Dr.House86 (1 Juli 2011)

danke


----------



## SusieW (1 Juli 2011)

optisch wunderschön - solange sie nicht spricht


----------



## Riki (1 Juli 2011)

was für ein po


----------



## n187 (1 Juli 2011)

** Update **




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



_*Q: Schönen Dank, aber könnte sein, dass diese Bilder eher vom Vortage sind  
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...-spain-28-6-2011-x32-mq-bigger-adds-tags.html*_


----------



## desert_fox (1 Juli 2011)

ich sag nur: einfach schön! vielen dank


----------



## holo22 (2 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker presenting her bikini-ass At Formentera beach in Spain 29.06.2011 x 3 x*

tolle bilder danke


----------



## little_people (3 Juli 2011)

wow was für ein geiler hintern


----------



## Echse (3 Juli 2011)

Danke für die Bilder. Immer wieder ein schöner Anlblick die Frau.


----------



## zebulon (3 Juli 2011)

Klasse-Arsch!!! Danke!


----------



## chini72 (5 Juli 2011)

Was für ein Popo! Zum RRRreinbeisen.


----------



## roki19 (5 Juli 2011)

nette Bilder. Die Frau hat was


----------



## tiboea (5 Juli 2011)

was für ein schöner, geiler Arsch!


----------



## Lilalaunebär (5 Juli 2011)

top


----------



## forum00 (5 Juli 2011)

sehr heiß danke


----------



## ilian_g73 (5 Juli 2011)

Hot hotter the hottest!


----------



## horst007 (6 Juli 2011)

nice ass


----------



## burnouting (6 Juli 2011)

Man muss wirklich sagen, dass das Alter spurlos an ihr vorüber zieht.


----------



## phil1511 (6 Juli 2011)

Was fürn Pracht A****:thumbup:


----------



## trommler (6 Juli 2011)

Michelle hat ein geiles Ärschle!


----------



## brokenflower (6 Juli 2011)

wow


----------



## Geldsammler (6 Juli 2011)

Leckeres Stück!


----------



## dinsky (9 Juli 2011)

geiler hintern, der bei so einer bildquali erst richtig zur geltung kommt. ein traum...


----------



## teasyw (13 Juli 2011)

Super wie immer auch von hinten.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Juli 2011)

jetzt isses soweit
jetzt find ich schon popse wo man kein gesicht sieht toll 
Mist ich werde alt​


----------



## maddingel (13 Juli 2011)

sehr geile bilder von michelle


----------



## Talentscout2002 (14 Juli 2011)

wow, nice ass^^


----------



## Theytfer (14 Juli 2011)

Mhmmmmm, boom =D ... ty so much


----------



## wepster (14 Juli 2011)

nice pics thx


----------



## Pferdle (14 Juli 2011)

Für diesen Körper und diese Popo-läre Ansichten brauch Michelle einen Waffenschein.


----------



## BlueLynne (14 Juli 2011)

:thx: Q für Michelle :thumbup:

kein Wunder, wenn die Poster durcheinanderkommen ....


----------



## rudi36 (28 Aug. 2011)

hiphiphooray


----------



## sonny88 (3 Sep. 2011)

real hotti


----------



## Riki (3 Sep. 2011)

sexy po danke


----------



## Einskaldier (6 Sep. 2011)

:thx: super süßer Hintern


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2011)

Weltklasse :thumbup:


----------



## steee (6 Sep. 2011)

danke!


----------



## Mikra2701 (10 Sep. 2011)

Es gibt kaum was besseres als Michelle!!


----------



## Joerg71 (10 Sep. 2011)

Was für ein Ausblick!
Und das Meer sieht auch nett aus.


----------



## medel71 (10 Sep. 2011)

Super!!!


----------



## mechanator (10 Sep. 2011)

klasse danke


----------



## oliverw1 (11 Sep. 2011)

Was für ein herrlicher Arsch, danke für die Pics!


----------



## DJAndreas (11 Sep. 2011)

Sie ist und bleibt einfach eine super heisse Frau


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

ja, das ist so gut.


----------



## jayokocha (12 Okt. 2012)

was ein po! danke!


----------



## hopfi (12 Okt. 2012)

klasse hintern


----------



## ironboyy (14 Okt. 2012)

sehr gute qualität


----------



## wayne5111 (15 Okt. 2012)

Die Frau ist einfach ÜBERRAGEND!!!!


----------



## saibar (20 Okt. 2012)

wow sehr schön


----------



## johny87 (20 Okt. 2012)

KLASSE Frau!


----------



## angelsantino (20 Okt. 2012)

sehr sexy die frau


----------



## arno1958 (21 Okt. 2012)

geiler popo vielen dank :thumbup:


----------



## uf97 (21 Okt. 2012)

geiler geiler arsch


----------



## wstar (21 Okt. 2012)

prächtig, prächtig, nice!


----------



## Salem81 (21 Okt. 2012)

Michelle ist die beste Danke


----------



## dakota1997 (21 Okt. 2012)

Spitzenfahrgestell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wayne77 (22 Okt. 2012)

Dat ASS


----------



## gucky52 (28 Okt. 2012)

Danke !


----------



## masterofnothing (29 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder!!


----------



## leckerschmecker (29 Okt. 2012)

Was für 'ne Maus!


----------



## srac10 (29 Okt. 2012)

wooow 1000 mal danke danke


----------



## board13 (29 Okt. 2012)

Vielen dank.


----------



## zsgk (29 Okt. 2012)

geiler Körper


----------



## Yoshi (30 Okt. 2012)

Ein schöner Rücken ...
Danke für Michelle


----------



## Ölat (30 Okt. 2012)

Geiler Arsch!


----------



## mave23 (30 Okt. 2012)

Sehr nett! Auch ein schöner Rücken...


----------



## diggi1976 (30 Okt. 2012)

ich liebe diese frau ;-)


----------



## GifD (30 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## affe123 (30 Okt. 2012)

Besten Dank, schöne Bilder


----------



## falschie (31 Okt. 2012)

hammer anblick


----------



## mahone (2 Nov. 2012)

heisser arsch michelle


----------



## tapsi (10 Nov. 2012)

schick schick:thumbup:


----------



## shark (10 Nov. 2012)

Schöner Hintern


----------



## Gardeur (10 Nov. 2012)

wow, super scharfe bilder!!! wenn michelle's popo auch so langsam die eine oder andere Delle bekommt, er ist noch immer super sexy! ;-)


----------



## Lio (10 Nov. 2012)

wow danke!


----------



## achim0081500 (11 Nov. 2012)

Michelle sieht auch von hinten total geil aus


----------



## kinglou (11 Nov. 2012)

Danke für diesen knackigen Poppo.


----------



## Mampfer (11 Nov. 2012)

Sie sieht von allen Seiten einfach nur gut aus, Danke fürs Teilen.


----------



## cctops (13 Nov. 2012)

wetten dass


----------



## woltersretter (13 Nov. 2012)

Eine hübsche Frau :thumbup:


----------



## fuzer (13 Nov. 2012)

:thx: dankeschön


----------



## a_ngelika (14 Nov. 2012)

da würde ich gern mal reinbeissen


----------



## ritadation (16 Nov. 2012)

that's hot


----------



## stummel (16 Nov. 2012)

Sehr schöne Heckansicht gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Afrofire (16 Nov. 2012)

leckere Heckansichten von Michelle


----------



## glanzstrumpfhose (16 Nov. 2012)

sehr schön anzusehen:thx:


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (15 Jan. 2013)

schöne Bilder ...:thx:


----------



## landkarte (24 Feb. 2013)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## geronimo14 (25 Feb. 2013)

nicht schlecht der specht


----------



## C4rlsb3rg (25 Feb. 2013)

sehr nett


----------



## Gerd23 (25 Feb. 2013)

was für ein Hintern, super


----------



## KarlHeinz23 (26 Feb. 2013)

hatte ich irgendwie übersehen
DANKE!!!


----------



## nida1969 (27 Feb. 2013)

sehr nett anzusehen, danke


----------



## lexa67 (27 Feb. 2013)

Vielen Dank - ich ne tolle Frau


----------



## germania (28 Feb. 2013)

..eine der schönsten Frauen..


----------



## Daenrico (28 Feb. 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Foto´s dieser wunderbaren Frau. Michelle Hunziker hat eine traumhafte Figur. :thumbup:


----------



## Paula1977 (2 März 2013)

auf jeden fall Michelle


----------



## Holzauge (2 März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die nette Michelle


----------



## GTILenny (2 März 2013)

dat ass !


----------



## shann112 (4 März 2013)

OMG, danke für die tollen HQ-Bilder.

Man hat das Gefühl, nur die Hand ausstrecken zu müssen und ...


----------



## jeff-smart (4 März 2013)

:thumbup: TOP HINTERN :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## C4rlsb3rg (4 März 2013)

Traumhintern  dankesehr


----------



## robitox (5 März 2013)

Da isser wieder,der geilste Arsch der Welt .


----------



## fiasko1208 (10 März 2013)

Danke für Michelle!


----------



## Tatonka (12 März 2013)

Danke für Michelle


----------



## whatsername (12 März 2013)

Sehr schön! Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## cellen (12 März 2013)

süßer po und sehr fotogen


----------



## Tigy (12 März 2013)

Super Bilder.


----------



## Ciller (21 März 2013)

vielen Dank dafür...eine absolute Traumfrau mit einem wunderschönen Hintern


----------



## Kai123 (23 März 2013)

Danke für michelle


----------



## yoyoyo123 (24 März 2013)

Hammer Bilder


----------



## taubus (25 März 2013)

sie ist so heiß


----------



## Yeah123 (25 März 2013)

kann man sich wohl anschauen


----------



## gundilie (21 Apr. 2013)

schöner hintern, thx


----------



## mastercardschei (27 Apr. 2013)

HEISS HEISS HEISS einfach nur HEISS


----------



## StyleSystemZ (27 Apr. 2013)

Dankesehr!


----------



## pauldenker (29 Apr. 2013)

Was für ein Körperbau..traumhaft


----------



## zuqw (30 Apr. 2013)

juicyjuicy


----------



## Willfried (30 Apr. 2013)

... zum Anbeißen!
:thx:​


----------



## panamerica (30 Apr. 2013)

Ciller schrieb:


> vielen Dank dafür...eine absolute Traumfrau mit einem wunderschönen Hintern



Nichts Neues!


----------



## majoulo2 (3 Mai 2013)

Ein Traum in schwarz!


----------



## coldmirror_rules (4 Mai 2013)

thx für die pics!


----------



## doomedpro (2 Juni 2013)

sexy po, und Hammer frau !


----------



## Gio (22 Juni 2013)

Wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## flo3010 (25 Juni 2013)

tolle aussichten


----------



## airos (4 Aug. 2013)

Vielen Dank für Michelle


----------



## seeuseeme79 (5 Aug. 2013)

Was für ein Körper... und der Po erst!!!


----------



## gurke92 (5 Aug. 2013)

zum reinbeissen danke


----------



## dtrixer (8 Aug. 2013)

kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Merico247 (10 Aug. 2013)

danke für die geile michelle


----------



## xmodder (10 Aug. 2013)

:thumbup::thx:


----------



## mod2001 (17 Feb. 2014)

oh was ein Traum


----------



## tomtom2012 (17 Feb. 2014)

hammer!! danke sehr geil


----------



## loof2 (18 Feb. 2014)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Vlst626 (27 Feb. 2014)

Michelle WOW


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Feb. 2014)

Michelle hat einen entzückenden knack Arsch .


----------



## finsterle2003 (28 Feb. 2014)

mhmhmh, i love her Butt .. txs


----------



## ax123 (28 Feb. 2014)

Wow schon schön!


----------



## jrb3 (1 März 2014)

Immer wieder nett anzuschauen


----------



## wobl (7 März 2014)

Michelle hat einfache eine wahnsinnsfigur.


----------



## bayerlever (11 März 2014)

Wirklich erotisch, sehr stark.


----------



## franzbauer (12 März 2014)

dankeschön


----------



## klaus.franzen (12 März 2014)

Nicht makellos, aber hallo........


----------



## davlove (12 März 2014)

Schöne bilder


----------



## noresund (28 März 2014)

Bellissima


----------



## wysocky80 (28 März 2014)

Danke! : Thumbup:


----------



## marcowusel (28 März 2014)

Danke sehr für die wundervollen Bilder!


----------



## stürmerstar (21 Juli 2014)

wow, danke 
super pics

toll


----------



## wmjackson98 (26 Juli 2014)

Sehr tolle hinteransicht, mehr bitte


----------



## looser24 (26 Juli 2014)

Ein wahnsinns hintern


----------



## andi97 (26 Juli 2014)

schöne Aussichten


----------



## firebirdy999 (30 Juli 2014)

:thumbup: nice !!!


----------



## Matrix64 (6 Aug. 2014)

Danke!


----------



## dana (18 Sep. 2014)

besten dank


----------



## stingray67 (18 Sep. 2014)

Danke. Was für ein Body


----------



## LightsOut53 (17 Okt. 2014)

dat ass  
immernoch so hübsch die frau!


----------



## bodywatch (17 Okt. 2014)

omg .... kein wunder dass sie der "po italiens" ist .. hammer, und noch in uhq ............ grooooooooosssen dank !!!!!


----------



## Bowes (13 Mai 2015)

*Dankeschön für *


----------

